# Truffle oiled Turkey ?



## Bam!! (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey all!

well it thanksgiving is this weekend and I am making the bird....however I wanted a different twist on it this year....

Here's what I am thinking....'

1 x 12 lb. young turkey (about 5.5 kg)
8 oz diced pancetta (240 g)
8 large shallots, sliced lengthwise
2 tbsp butter (30 ml)
sprigs of thyme, whole and chopped
sprigs of sage, whole and chopped
sprigs of rosemary, whole and chopped
1/4 cup sugar (60 ml)
1 1/2 tbsp sherry vinegar (22 ml)
Coarse salt and freshly cracked black pepper
Butter, for rubbing the outside of turkey
Sprigs of herbs, for garnish, optional

Fresh Herb Gravy

1 cup dry white wine (250 ml)
3 tbsp cornstarch (45 ml)
1/2 cup cold water (125 ml)

Directions: 

Roasted Turkey 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.


Add pancetta to medium saute pan over medium heat. Sautee until fat begins to render, about 4 minutes. Remove pancetta and reserve.


To the same pan over medium heat, add butter, shallots and chopped herbs. Saute shallots until translucent, about 4 minutes. Sprinkle with sugar and continue to saute shallots 2 more minutes or until lightly browned. Add the vinegar and remove from heat and stir. Season with freshly ground pepper. Combine shallots with pancetta. Let cool to room temperature.


Remove giblets and turkey neck from turkey cavity. For additional flavour to pan drippings roast turkey neck in roasting pan with turkey. Remove any pockets of fat from bird cavity. Thoroughly rinse with cold water. Pat turkey dry with paper towel.


Run your hands gently between skin and meat of the turkey breast and legs to separate skin from meat. Do so carefully to prevent the skin from tearing. Gently slide about ½ of the shallot mixture and some fresh chopped herbs between skin and meat of the breast and legs.


Rub bird with butter and season with salt and pepper. Fill bird cavity with remaining shallot mixture and whole sprigs of herbs. Truss legs together with butcher’s twine to maintain shape while roasting.


Roast bird, breast side up, in a large, lightly oiled roasting pan on the lower portion of oven at 350 degrees F. for first 30 minutes then reduce heat to 325 degrees F. Continue to roast, basting often, until thermometer inserted into thickest part of thigh reads 180 degrees F. about 2 to 2 ½ hours. Remove remaining shallot mixture from cavity of turkey and place in roasting pan. Transfer turkey to serving platter. Cover loosely with foil and keep warm and let rest 15 to 20 minutes before serving. Garnish platter with fresh sprigs of herbs if desired. Make gravy while turkey is resting.


Fresh Herb Gravy 
Place roasting pan with pan drippings and shallot mixture over medium heat on stovetop. Add white wine. Scrape pan dripping on the bottom of the pan to incorporate into wine. Bring to a boil and simmer until reduced slightly, about 10 minutes.


Stir cornstarch, it makes your sauce shiny....yeah! into ½ cup cold water until blended and pour into roasting pan. Whisk briskly over medium heat until bubbling and slightly thickened, about 3 to 4 minutes. Remove from heat and serve gravy with turkey.



I want to add truffle oil under the skin before putting the shallot mixture under the skin....what do you think ?


----------



## jennyema (Oct 5, 2004)

Not to be agua on your fiesta ... but ...

I love truffle oil, but am not so sure about it on turkey ...

I also think that the truffle oil will get lost in the melange of other flavors -- rosemary, in particular, is a real damper on other stuff.

But you know what?  Give it a try and tell us how it came out!


----------



## Bam!! (Oct 5, 2004)

That's the thing.....since it is a special occasion for me and my family....I don't want to risk messing up the bird....

Basically I'd need to know a yes or no and why...

....I am thinking the same thing as you.....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes or no and why.  I don't believe truffle oil would agree with turkey's natural flavor.  But more importantly, truffle oil is highly aromatic, that is, it evaporates rapidly.  The oil is a dondiment and is not rcomended for cooking with.  Truffle paste would give you better results but can be overpowering.

The truffle flavor is earthy and sharp.  Turkey is mellow and salty.  The tang of salt and truffle may be overpowering.

Three great ways to use truffle oil are:

1. Rub chuck, or some other less tender cut of raw beef with it, then tenderize, dp in egg-wash, and dredge inflour for Chicken Fired Steak  The flour coating keeps the truffle flavor from evaporating and is an exciting compliment to beef.

2. Again rub the surface of good beef, this time a thick London Broil, with the oil and preapre as for Beef Wellington.  The coating again preserves the truffle flavor.

3.  Cut a roast into a 1/2 inch flat strip by starting at the outside and slicing a half inch strip all the way around until you reach the centerl.  Massage truffle oil onto the suface, spread your favorit stuffing (wild rice and brown rice with beef bullon and thyme is good, or even better, a great bread dressing) jelly roll and tie, then bake.  Since the oil is on the roast's inside, it won't evaporate.

I know that the oil added to cooking sauces and such just goes away into the air.  I found out the hard way.  But if you add it at your plate, it's great stuff.

So, to summarize, you generally cannot cook with truffle oil unless it is held in the food somehow.  It just evaporates into the air, taking its flavor to only your nose.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ironchef (Oct 6, 2004)

As a simple rule, never cook with applied heat to truffle oil. Period. Ever. As Goodweed says, it's a condiment, and it's not meant to be cooked with. 

A better use would be to drizzle it in your pan gravy, just before you serve it, and let the heat of the gravy help set off the oil's aroma. Use this rule for pretty much all flavored oils, with the exception of Sesame.


----------



## Bam!! (Oct 6, 2004)

Very interesting....

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 7, 2004)

Once the turkey is done and the gravy made, put some gravy on the side, add some truffle oil, and test it with some turkey.  If you like the flavor, add the truffle oil to the gravy.  

Better use for the truffle oil is to flavor some kind of steamed vegetable you're serving with the turkey.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 8, 2004)

I love truffle oil in salad dressing, myself


----------



## jennyema (Oct 18, 2004)

Saveur Magazine has a truffle-oil turkey recipe in this month's edition


----------

